# Oxyopsis gracilis adults



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got 3 adult females and 2 adult males. I'm only breeding one but that will give me plenty of nymphs and ooths. I will breed the other 2 females if anyone wants to buy a mated female ($20?). PM me if interested in any of these (ooths, nymphs, adult females). I'm just trying to gauge interest. I got burned last year when I mated 10 females and no one bought any. :huh: 

Personally, I really like this species. So colorful as nymphs and all different colors and patterns. Not as much variation in adults but some females are this odd shade of blue/green, and I've had one that was a pear yellow/green.

*Adult Female*












*Adult Male*


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

*Subadult Female*











*Subadult Male*


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome.

Harry


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great pictures! They look like they are very small.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Great pictures! They look like they are very small.


A little smaller than Ghosts.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 30, 2012)

HEY! I bought some.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> HEY! I bought some.


Like I said, nobody.  

I guess I should have said "almost no body". You and a couple others, but that's it.


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

how communal are these guys? are they skittish?


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

i would certainly buy a mated female from u


----------



## Fichte (Jan 30, 2012)

They also can be keep together =)

i have a 12.20 (adult) group and they are not really canibalistic (only a few males get eaten)

i love them


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

gripen said:


> how communal are these guys? are they skittish?


Extremely friendly and curious. Like little monkeys! Once you set them free they roam all over looking around, taking everything in. Personality-wise, I'd say one of the best species available.

They are as communal as Ghosts, which means you can see occasional cannibalism and females get more aggressive as they mature. I raise mine communally, then separate by sex at pre or sub. It's fun to have a net cage full of them if you put in lots of branches.

More images and video:

Oxyopsis gracilis - CRAZY COLORS!

Oxyopsis gracilis nymphs hatch (photos &amp; video)

Oxyopsis gracilis L2 &amp; L3 nymphs


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

The females are very aggressive eaters too. I just threw these 2 adult crickets in and they were snatched up on seconds.


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!!! I'm deffo getting one from u lol!!!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

OK, both females taken. I will get to work getting them bred.

If anyone else is interested in ooths or nymphs PM me and I'll start a list.


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

By taken u mean reserved and not paid for right? I read your last post and I'm thinking oh darn it I missed it

Thanx


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> By taken u mean reserved and not paid for right? I read your last post and I'm thinking oh darn it I missed it
> 
> Thanx


Yeah, both reserved. I'll contact you both when I get them mated.


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanx  

U r da man!!!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunning mantis shots! you say you're shooting with the Mpe 65 on the close ups of the faces or no?


----------



## Precarious (Jun 30, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Stunning mantis shots! you say you're shooting with the Mpe 65 on the close ups of the faces or no?


Yes, MP-E 65mm. Really amazing lens, but very specialized.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah I've heard looks really good used here though,that lens makes me want to switch to canon in the future lol


----------



## Precarious (Jun 30, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Yeah I've heard looks really good used here though,that lens makes me want to switch to canon in the future lol


I did quite a bit of research before buying my first DSLR a year and a half ago and it looked to me that Canon is the best choice for macro beyond actual size. The MP-E is the only lens on the market that goes all the way down to 5x. Macro lenses normally only go down to 1:1 unless you add extension tubes or bellows. The ability to walk through the woods and take freehand photos at up to 5x is pretty novel.

Canon also has some of the best flash units made specifically for macro. I have the MT-24EX and it is a game changer. That's what allows me to do all my shots freehand. At this point I couldn't even imagine using a tripod and focusing rail.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah i shoot free hand with a 105 lens,tubes and a raynox filter if needed but because of all that when you do try to shoot really small the DOF goes out the window,so probably will someday upgrade and go in that direction just to be able to get some super macros of tiny things without having to add on inches of equipment


----------



## Precarious (Jun 30, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Yeah i shoot free hand with a 105 lens,tubes and a raynox filter if needed but because of all that when you do try to shoot really small the DOF goes out the window,so probably will someday upgrade and go in that direction just to be able to get some super macros of tiny things without having to add on inches of equipment


Yeah, all in one is the way to go. Travel relatively light. Plus each add-on increases the light requirements and adds to chromatic aberration.

You're still going to get shallow DoF. No way around that. The super closeups above are 2 or 3 images stacked.

Hey, I checked out your deviantART galleries. The Birthday Cicada shots are really cute. ^_^


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanxx lol not much on there haven't had time to edit,so just decided to shoot and post the mantids and some previews elsewhere,I sometimes stack but don't plan on stacking unless its a concept im really determined to get,really should though,the benefits are far greater than the time it takes


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 30, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Thanxx lol not much on there haven't had time to edit,so just decided to shoot and post the mantids and some previews elsewhere,I sometimes stack but don't plan on stacking unless its a concept im really determined to get,really should though,the benefits are far greater than the time it takes


If you're good in Photoshop stacking really isn't too difficult, depending on the situation. For most of my shots it's just getting the mouth or eye in focus in one shot and the rest in another. Auto-align the layers, apply layer mask to reveal part of the layer below. I don't usually do much more than that. The real work goes into getting the processing just right.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah i manually stack in PS CS3,but if anyone moves then stacking doesn't work out unless its really close to the first shot,i have folders and folders of pics to be stacked so I try to avoid it unless its for something really good or close,I can't keep up lol for ultra close though I'm finding there is no way around it because it wants to focus on just the eyes,nose or mouth ect. so to get that all in order,you really need to stack. Far enough away and you can get pretty good all sharp images so those tend to be the ones I get to first


----------



## jimpaunik (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, this pics are really good !


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 1, 2012)

AMAZING shots!!! Love the details


----------



## Precarious (Jul 1, 2012)

Since it seems a lot of people are just discovering the old post I may as well give you all a sneak peek at what I've been up to.

I have new color morphs for the Oxys! Selective breeding, etc. The nymphs are always very colorful but adults are usually all the same green with very little variation. This generation nearly all adult females are different colors. I'll do a full post with more photos and video later, and I'll be selling ooths and nymphs with the new color genes.

*Mint, Standard Green, Rust*







*Rust* (this girls has gotten more orange)






*Pear* (this girls has gotten more yellow)


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like a really colorful species,will have to look for some in the distant future,good share


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would love a mated rust female  

Good luck, that would be cool of all nymphs from mint were mint, and all rust, rust.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 4, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I would love a mated rust female
> 
> Good luck, that would be cool of all nymphs from mint were mint, and all rust, rust.


That would be cool but very doubtful. Just bringing new colors into adults is pretty exciting in itself.

I only have a single rust female. She's my most prized pet at the moment so won't be for sale, but I will sell her ooths.

I raise only 6 females and got these variations so I expect the offspring will all carry the gene.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 4, 2012)

Will you be selling any of the offspring? If its at the right time,would get some


----------



## Precarious (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be selling nymphs and ooths. I may sell some mated females of the standard color.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 4, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Yeah, I'll be selling nymphs and ooths. I may sell some mated females of the standard color.


Put me on the list for one


----------



## Precarious (Jul 4, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Put me on the list for one


One what? Female or ooth?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> One what? Female or ooth?


Oh right :blush: '

Errrrrrr ill go with female


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 1, 2012)

These are really special pics, Henry and a special treat for an Oxy fancier as I am.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never seen any morphs of Oxyopisis. I have green, always


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

leviatan said:


> I've never seen any morphs of Oxyopisis. I have green, always


here's my theory

since precarious looks like some creepy octopus thingy, he has radiation that mutated the oxys color


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> here's my theory
> 
> since precarious looks like some creepy octopus thingy, he has radiation that mutated the oxys color


You may be right. Looks like I have 2 more light colored Brunneria borialis nymphs. :blink:


----------

